# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Προγραμματιστής μνημών, επεξεργαστών, ελεγκτής μνημών κλπ, Elnec PREPROM-02aLV

## sotron1

Προγραμματιστής μνημών, επεξεργαστών, ελεγκτής μνημών κλπ, σύν περιφερειακά.

Σε άψογη λειτουργική κατάσταση, σαν καινούργιο εμφανισιακά.

Πωλείται 80 ευρώ 

http://www.grantronics.com.au/elnec/preprom02alv.html

Σωτήρης.

Τηλ: 6977640862


DSC_5451.jpgDSC_5453.jpg

----------

